# New Member Hello to the Bianchi Group



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Just want to say hi to the community and the Bianchi group. Got my '09 928 C2C last year from Kopp's Cycles in Princeton NJ, my first new bike in about 15 years. It's a compact and I had Charlie the owner put a 12-27 on in back. I absolutely love this bike! Really need the climbing power out here in western Jersey. I am currently training for a JDRF fund raising century in Wisconsin this August. Here's some pics. Later.


----------



## bmohan55 (Apr 22, 2011)

Sharp bike! 
Good luck with the cheesheads in August.


----------



## gsorvino (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice bike! Where in Western Jersey do you ride? I use to belong to the North Jersey Bike Club mostly for years.


----------



## Cruisinscoot (Feb 21, 2010)

When I lived in NJ, I visited Copps and was a member of BTCNJ... I loved that club. They have their act together. Nothing like that up here in Vermont.


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

*Morning musing*

Thanks bmohan55 - Maybe I'll wear one of those foam cheesehead hats instead of a helmet. And..... I live in Hopewell gsorvino and I ride a lot in Hunterdon County. Great riding with lots of uncrowded roads. I'm guessing you know that.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Welcome, Rideaddict!
The Celeste pedals and bottle cages are a nice touch on your Centostrade, and I think a bit more Celeste would be a nice addition.
I believe the seat you use is available in Celeste from the Bianchi USA online store, and so is Celeste handlebar tape.


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

kbwh - I like your suggestion!. Thanks, will look into it.


----------



## Lolamunky (Jul 28, 2010)

White/Celeste Saddle or Celeste/Silver......white bar tape....white stripe tires for sure. I always find matching the downtube font color with the optional parts is the best look for sure.


----------



## KM1.8T (Aug 11, 2007)

Nice ride, congrats


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know Lolamunky, I had Charlie at Kopp's put black tape (it's actually on top of the white) on because the white just gets filthy fast. If I change 1 flat, the white tape is toast. The celeste seat idea
might have some merit though. bianchi.com here I come.


----------



## BianchiTyler (Jun 28, 2011)

That is a killer frame!


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks BianchiTyler! I asked the Bianchi dealer I go to why they have gone away from that look with the new frames. and he said that he thought they might have had trouble selling them. I asked if that curved bottom tube made for a less stiff frame than a straight one and he said flat out "no". Who can figure.


----------



## AnkleChop (Mar 16, 2007)

That frame looks great w/ a rider on it! I always thought that the down tube on that 928 looked funky w/ the "bulge" - but that's w/o a rider - w/o an "engine". Put a rider on it and the profile of an arched head/back/rear in relationship to the arched out down tube looks awesome!

RideAddict - nice set-up! Have a great ride in WI and I hope you have fantastic weather!


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Thank you AnkleChop...good weather will really help make for a great experience!


----------



## chinadigitalprinting (Jul 7, 2011)

Can you offer me the club website? I went to know more information about it ,thanks


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

Not sure what club you are referring to CDP. I don't belong to a club. The one cruisinscoot referred to is BTCNJ. Their site url is; http://www.btcnj.com/.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

RideAddict said:


> Just want to say hi to the community and the Bianchi group. Got my '09 928 C2C last year from Kopp's Cycles in Princeton NJ, my first new bike in about 15 years. It's a compact and I had Charlie the owner put a 12-27 on in back. I absolutely love this bike! Really need the climbing power out here in western Jersey. I am currently training for a JDRF fund raising century in Wisconsin this August. Here's some pics. Later.


Count me in!

I'll post pics as soon as my post count hits 10.


----------



## NattyIce (Apr 23, 2010)

I had a 928 120th anniversary edition when they were first introduced in 2005. I thought it was a great riding frame, and was the first carbon bike I ever owned. It's amazing to see how much the frame profile has changed in the last 6 years. I bet they still ride like a dream!


----------



## Highergear (Aug 12, 2011)

I am also new to the community and the Bianchi group. Also got my '09 928 C2C last year from a Bike Shop in St. Charles, IL.,(mine frame is red/white trim). The owner of the shop told me the same thing about the frame. I have taken it to WI and it did very well on the hills. The only thing I did was to change from 105 to triple Ultegra...there are many consecutive steep hills around Baraboo WI and it came in handy.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Welcome. I'm in your area so if you see a person on a Barloworld T-Cube, be sure to say hi ;-).


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Highergear said:


> I am also new to the community and the Bianchi group. Also got my '09 928 C2C last year from a Bike Shop in St. Charles, IL.,(mine frame is red/white trim). The owner of the shop told me the same thing about the frame. I have taken it to WI and it did very well on the hills. The only thing I did was to change from 105 to triple Ultegra...there are many consecutive steep hills around Baraboo WI and it came in handy.


Welcome to the club!


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

*Finished the JDRF Wisconsin Century on my C2C*

Hi all - I successfully finished the JDRF century (my first) in Wisconsin on my 928 C2C. The bike rode absolutely fantastic and I guess I did the hydration thing right because after the first 30 I pretty much had to pee every 15 miles. Had no cramping at all. Did it in 6:33:23 for a 14.8 avg. And, as a bonus, La Crosse Wisconsin has more bars per capita than any other American city-about 360 in all. The 380 cyclists raised 1.1 million dollars for Diabetes research. What a great experience. Already thinking about the JDRF century in Vermont next year. Cheers!


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

RideAddict said:


> Hi all - I successfully finished the JDRF century (my first) in Wisconsin on my 928 C2C. The bike rode absolutely fantastic and I guess I did the hydration thing right because after the first 30 I pretty much had to pee every 15 miles. Had no cramping at all. Did it in 6:33:23 for a 14.8 avg. And, as a bonus, La Crosse Wisconsin has more bars per capita than any other American city-about 360 in all. The 380 cyclists raised 1.1 million dollars for Diabetes research. What a great experience. Already thinking about the JDRF century in Vermont next year. Cheers!


As a diabetic who watched his mom die from complications from diabetes and who now rides bikes to keep my BG down and my A1c undeer control I have only one thing to say to you:

THANK YOU!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RideAddict (Jun 9, 2011)

*Thank You*



bottecchia_eja said:


> As a diabetic who watched his mom die from complications from diabetes and who now rides bikes to keep my BG down and my A1c undeer control I have only one thing to say to you:
> 
> THANK YOU!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Bud - I got goose bumps reading your thank you. As the father of a 19 year old diabetic daughter, I do it for her and great people like you. Why don't you consider 1 of the 5 rides the JDRF stages every year. In fact, Tucson and Death Valley are still forthcoming this year. If your a mountain goat, Death Valley has a 6 mile 1500 foot climb 50 miles in. If not, why not join us in VT next year? The 5 rides this year are expected to gross 5.5 million!! And apparently, 80 cents of every dollar goes directly to research towards a cure-a very efficient number. All the best.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

RideAddict said:


> Bud - I got goose bumps reading your thank you. As the father of a 19 year old diabetic daughter, I do it for her and great people like you. Why don't you consider 1 of the 5 rides the JDRF stages every year. In fact, Tucson and Death Valley are still forthcoming this year. If your a mountain goat, Death Valley has a 6 mile 1500 foot climb 50 miles in. If not, why not join us in VT next year? The 5 rides this year are expected to gross 5.5 million!! And apparently, 80 cents of every dollar goes directly to research towards a cure-a very efficient number. All the best.


Thanks for the invite. The ride next year sounds more doable (I have already taken some vacation time and getting away again may be hard this year). This last May I did the Tour de Cure century ride in Long Beach, CA (I live in California). In October they have a Walk for the Cure sponsored by the ADA. That is local to me and I may do it as well.

It was really hard to watch my mom die. Tehre are things that she could have done differently to either slow down the progression of the disease and/or to avoid some of the real bad effects. Diabetes is a tough disease to deal with and I guess she did the best she could under the circumstances...I wish, however she had done things differently because I do miss not having her around.

The Bottecchia bike I rode in my first century (back in 1989) was a gift from my mom. I rode it in the Long Beach century and I swear at times I could feel her hand giving me a push up the hills!

Again, thanks for riding for "us." Your daughter is a very lucky young lady to have a dad who understands what she is going through. 

You probably already know about Team Type 1 and Phil Southerland (who wrote I am Not Dead Yet). If you have not read the book yet, I highly recommend it to you and your daughter.

Team Type 1: 

Team Type 1 ::: Striving to instill hope and inspiration for people around the world affected by diabetes

Phil Southerland's book:

NOT DEAD YET ::: Phil Southerland

And my Bottecchia:


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

NattyIce said:


> I had a 928 120th anniversary edition when they were first introduced in 2005. I thought it was a great riding frame, and was the first carbon bike I ever owned. It's amazing to see how much the frame profile has changed in the last 6 years. I bet they still ride like a dream!


Got one (928 120th Anneversary Edition) and yes it is still a great frame!:thumbsup:


----------



## Highergear (Aug 12, 2011)

I agree with you....So far really love the distances I can bike without the all the back pain.


----------



## Fabio Farelli (Dec 15, 2011)

Hello you Bianchisti overhere,

I'll do a small introduction of myself. 
My name is Fabio Farelli and that's the alter-ego of the Dutchman that I really am. 
The age is 56 and I ride racingbikes frequently since 1978.
In my barn live a Campione d'Italia 1997, a Via Nerone 2007 and a 928SL 2009 happily together.
The years before there were two Gazelle Champion Mondials and a Koga Myata Superwinner in the barn.
It's my intention to post a picture of the Bianchi's on the forum here.
And maybe, sometimes, I will discuss things about cycling and Bianchi with you.

See you, Fabio


----------

